# HO T5 bulbs



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

About to place an order with Innovative Lighting for some HO T5 bulbs and wondering if anyone has experiences with the following:

Aqua Medic 39W Planta 
Aqua Medic 39W Ocean White
Giesemann Aqua 11k 39W German Lamp
Giesemann Sun 39W German Lamp

Looking at 4 bulbs total and was wondering if anyone has experience with the above. Also, what kind of color are they putting out. They will be on for 10 hours during the day and supplemented by 4 hours of halides during the mid day peak. Looking for something that will balance out the yellows of the Ushio 10,000k bulbs (they're white, but viewing from the otherside of 1/2" glass they're more yellowish than I prefer) but aren't too white when they're just on by themselves. 

TIA


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I have no experience with those, but do use the GE Starcoats on my T5HO setup. Cheap and very nice spectrum.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I have experience with the Aqua Medic bulbs and definitely do not recommend them. I had mine burn out in 5 months. They were used properly in a Tek Sunlight fixture.

I would suggest the Geisemann or GE Starcoat bulbs.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Doh, a bit late on it. Ordered 4 of the Aqua Medic Ocean White 10,000k bulbs earlier today and they've already been shipped. Hopefully they'll last longer than that. 

BTW, what are the colors like coming from the GE Starcoats since the both of you are using them? Also, where are you guys getting them from? I'm looking for a crisper white bulb that will balance the yellows from the Ushio 10,000k.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Ibn said:


> Doh, a bit late on it. Ordered 4 of the Aqua Medic Ocean White 10,000k bulbs earlier today and they've already been shipped. Hopefully they'll last longer than that.
> 
> BTW, what are the colors like coming from the GE Starcoats since the both of you are using them? Also, where are you guys getting them from? I'm looking for a crisper white bulb that will balance the yellows from the Ushio 10,000k.


I actually haven't used the GE bulbs. I'm basing my recommendation off of the many reviews that I've read. I put the Coralife bulbs in my fixture for now...yes I know they aren't HO, but they turn on and I suspect they're simply being overdriven. They are what my LFS carries. If I was to order I'd try the GE bulbs.

Keep us updated on the AquaMedics. I hope they work out for you.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks. I'll see how they do as time goes by. It was either the Aqua Medics or the Giesemanns since they were the ones available from where I picked up the retrofit from (save on shipping getting it from a single vendor).


----------

